# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  miền bắc offline cuối năm 2014 đi các bác.

## Luyến

Hi các bác cuối năm rồi anh em ai cũng bận, căng thẳng sau 1 năm làm việc mệt mỏi. Em mở chủ đề này mong anh em vào tìm ra 1 ngày đẹp tổ chức offline 1 bữa hoành tráng ko say ko về.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: . Mục đích chém gió Cnc và xả stress.
Quỹ cũ của anh em CNC miền bắc em vẫn con cầm 1.6t offline đợt này bỏ ra giết luôn ah.

----------

biết tuốt, solero, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Hay quá hay quá hay hay hay quá  :Smile:  ọp đê, em theo với  :Smile:

----------

Luyến

----------


## elenercom

Chủ thớt ấn định ngày luôn đê

----------

Luyến

----------


## biết tuốt

thớt định ngày đi ae mần tí cho vui ,

----------

Luyến

----------


## Tuấn

Đợt này đang nghỉ mấy ngày he he  :Smile: 
Bác Luyến định ngày đi em theo luôn  :Smile:

----------


## Luyến

Em thì máu chiến luôn cơ ạ. Nhưng sợ nhiều bác ko sắp xếp đựoc công việc, em dự là thứ tối thứ 7 hoặc chủ nhật naỳ các bác cho ý kiến tiếp nếu ko hợp lý có thể chuyển ngày khác ạ.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Luyến

Như vậy mới đựoc mấy bác ủng hộ. Các anh dụ dỗ thêm mấy cụ nữa làm vài mâm cho nó vui.

----------


## Tuấn

> Em thì máu chiến luôn cơ ạ. Nhưng sợ nhiều bác ko sắp xếp đựoc công việc, em dự là thứ tối thứ 7 hoặc chủ nhật naỳ các bác cho ý kiến tiếp nếu ko hợp lý có thể chuyển ngày khác ạ.


Tối thứ 7 đi các bác ui, say bét thè lè nhè vưỡn còn chủ nhật ta nghỉ, phục vụ gấu mẹ vĩ đại thứ 5-6- chủ nhật là quá đủ tiêu chuẩn òi  :Smile:

----------


## sunan2105

ai tham gia cũng được hả bác hay chi r những anh em đã đóng công quỹ năm ngoái, được cho em tham gia với ah. Cứ đúng giờ và đến đúng điểm hẹn là được hả các bác

----------


## Luyến

Tất cả mọi ngừoi bác ah. Ai yêu thích cnc, máy tự động ...Theo thông lệ là anh em đến giết hết quỹ cũ nếu thiếu thì góp thêm thừa lại để dành cho lần sau.

----------


## diy1102

Thứ 7 thì em lại không tham gia đc rồi.

----------


## diy1102

Tình hình là em được mật báo trưa mai có một số thành phần VIP sẽ gặp mặt. Vì vậy, em mạn phép bác Luyến chốt lịch trưa mai 11h tại khu vực truờng chinh ạ.
Bác nào có thể tham gia được thì pm thông tin tại đây để em tổng hợp và liên lạc ạ (bác nào không tin để lại thông tin thì inbox cho em ạ).
Trân trọng!

----------


## Tuấn

He he em có mẹt, cho lão béo ké 1 xuất hóng hớt vụ thanh trượt con lăn  :Smile:  tên này đang sốt, đang sốt ... sốt he he  :Smile:

----------


## Luyến

Vậy là chốt trưa nay nhé. Thấy như vậy anh em cũng đủ mâm rồi ai tham gia thêm thì liên hệ lại trước buổi trưa nay nhé. Thân

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Có biết tuốt, Phạm Thành Nam xác nhận là có tham gia ạ.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

mấy bác ở hải phòng ko về kịp hẹn cuối năm làm bữa tất niên. Cuối cùng chốt chỗ nhậu tại nhà hàng Mái ngói ở bán đảo Linh Đàm nhé các bác.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Báo cáo, em đã về đến nhà, uống hơi nhiều tí, quay quay tẹo   :Smile: 
Em hóng ảnh các cụ nhà mềnh chôp thui he he  :Smile:

----------


## biết tuốt

đEm cũng hơi quay quay , có mấy ảnh dìm hàng đẹp lắm mà sao em không tải lên từ phone được ạ??

----------


## diy1102

Trả hàng đây của ai vào nhận ạ.

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, CKD, Gamo, imechavn, Luyến, Tuấn

----------


## biết tuốt

tay này tranh thủ ngủ bù ở nhà cày ngày cày đêm  :Wink: 



đại ca tươi quá he  :Wink: 

ôi đàn bà là những niềm đau 


...................

----------

diy1102, Luyến

----------


## CKD

Tết của CKD chỉ có thế này thôi ợ  :Wink:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Luyến

Có bức ảnh chưa đựoc kiểm duyệt nhé bác biết tuốt. Tệ thật em quay ngay tại chỗ ah kaka.

----------


## anhcos

Có tí chú thích đi các bác, chả biết bác nào với bác nào cả.

----------


## diy1102

Chú thích từ phải qua trái, ngược chiều kim đồng hồ:
Lkcnc, bết tuốt, a Hải chuyên về công nghệ phủ hợp kim, Luyến, a Tuấn, Phạm Thành Nam.

----------

anhcos

----------


## elenercom

Còn một người nữa mà chú Kiên. Chú là không được trọng nam khinh nữ nhé. kekeke

----------


## Phạm Thành Nam

ghi chú thêm cái em kia là em tiếp rượu.
người yêu chưa có.
Sdt thì hỏi bác Biết Tuốt.

----------


## Gamo

Đúng là phải gọi bác Biết tuốt bằng sư phụ  :Smile: )

----------


## biết tuốt

Bác gà mắng thế tội em quá hehe

----------


## diy1102

Bổ sung thêm cái ảnh:

----------


## tienphaycnc82

> Đính kèm 5521
> tay này tranh thủ ngủ bù ở nhà cày ngày cày đêm 
> 
> 
> Đính kèm 5522
> đại ca tươi quá he 
> Đính kèm 5523
> ôi đàn bà là những niềm đau 
> Đính kèm 5524
> ...


Các cụ họp vui thế. =)))))))))))))

----------

